# ||| - Lingerie Appreciation - |||



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

GinaM said:


> Heidi Klum Intimates Odette corset and thong in chili pepper:


I like that red corset :blushed:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't wear lingerie. Neither would I ever, prolly. It's underwear as casual and nonsensual for me.

But oh it is pretty. *-*


* *













Such pretty. Much chic. Wow.





* *













So cool! :shocked:





* *













So pretty! :blushed:





* *













Not lingerie but could work. :wink: I'd wear it.




Yeah, it's all pretty, but Imma settle:


* *


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I usually wear Elle Macpherson lingerie, which is pretty basic but gorgeous and her cut for bras is so perfect.










but I want to go to Chantal Thomass' Paris boutique for these reasons:



















Those glasses..sigh.

But I've taken a great interest in Etsy's store called Flashyouandme and bought a couple things from them.










How divine is it to wear simple clothing with a hidden intricacy beneath?










So subtly controlled.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

mytinyheart said:


> I don't wear lingerie. Neither would I ever, prolly.















mytinyheart said:


> It's underwear as casual and nonsensual for me.















mytinyheart said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's something about that which works really nicely, nude body jewelry. Sort of like the combination of belly chains and good hips:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

After an experience when I was younger where I found the corset get up much easier to get into than to get out of and that ended up with very expensive lace ripped into pieces, I've learned that simple and functional is best.













































Paired with the right pair of heels.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Lingerie depends on my mood or (given I'm a heavy Te user), perhaps more accurately; on what needs to be done.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Dare said:


> Lingerie depends on my mood or (given I'm a heavy Te user), perhaps more accurately; on what needs to be done.
> 
> View attachment 632370
> 
> ...


Be careful. High heels are liable to scuff those wood floors.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

g_w said:


> Be careful. High heels are liable to scuff those wood floors.


Scratch a way or floor restore. 
Bye bye scuff marks, hello sexy stilletos


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

_W h e r e._


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

neko said:


> I prefer the corset style, preferably more dark colours and tones.
> High-cut briefs, thongs, boyshorts.
> Balcony, Plunge bras.
> 
> ...


You seem to have a taste in strapless ones and mostly reds.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I see all these crazy bright blue lingerie(s). So much color. I do not do color; unless it is Vintage (e.g., off colors), --I am too boring. Interesting tastes; however here.



















________

I simply adore robes as well. They are the easiest / cheapest + more comfortable. Sitting in them all day long + consuming food (&) feeling + looking simply _ darling _ / marvelous doing it.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

A _high-functioning _Latex™ suit; simply marvelous. This is $1,000--and every bit worth it, _indeed_. 



















__

It would be lovely if more humanoid(s) were into Latex™ [[unfortunate]]. _Concealed identity_. ambiguous,_ unknown_ to society (&) sleek. Simply superb.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LL8G9C...TF8&colid=2PZUG1JPI2D5M&coliid=I2WURD2OPHMHTR


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Catwalk said:


> A _high-functioning _Latex™ suit; simply marvelous. This is $1,000--and every bit worth it, _indeed_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It scares me, Catwalk. :hopelessness:

This last photo reminds me of Tali from Mass Effect 2.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

This is a beautiful thread.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

stormyrainshadow said:


> Scratch a way or floor restore.
> Bye bye scuff marks, hello sexy stilletos


OK, but be sure to post the pics while you buff out the scratch.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/256511347/vintage-undercover-wear-mint-all-nylon?ref=market


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Kore said:


> It scares me, Catwalk. :hopelessness:


Unacceptable. This _must_ change. :apathy:




> This last photo reminds me of Tali from Mass Effect 2.
> 
> 
> * *



Speaking of... You *must* be grabbing the new Mass Effect™; as well with your Crash Bandicoot™ purchase .. (?)


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And ofc, body socks!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul (Sep 7, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> The fit above is from Askasu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
My wardrobe now loves you, but my bank account kinda hates you - or me...


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Kyn said:


>


I just ordered something similar to this.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

stormyrainshadow said:


> I just ordered something similar to this.


You have great taste.
I bought this one already. Would recommend.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Source











Source











Source











Source











Source











Source


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I don't wear lingerie... T.T I'm full commando. How's that?! Am i still belong?


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lingerie = my kryptonite


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think I have enough "thanks" for this thread. How many does each member get to use, anyway? 

That's one of the few with a "skirt", that I have actually liked. Nice choices. 

I may have to unsubscribe. I promised myself I wouldn't comment on any specific posts. 

kryptonite.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's a few close to my ideal. I will post more when I have the time...



























* *


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

I may have to gouge my own eyes out with a dull spoon. My knees are weak.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

pilgrim_12 said:


> I may have to gouge my own eyes out with a dull spoon. My knees are weak.


There is no need to [repetitively] torture yourself -- (some female specimens utilize lingerie) for the sole purposes of_ stimulating_ male-ejaculate production.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I kinda like the underbust corsets, but I wonder if they would be uncomfortable. It looks awkward? Maybe. I read they are suppose to be good for women who are more well endowed.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Hey guys, guess what..

I have bought my g-string!  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

y'all what's a good cheap-as-fuck but decent quality place to buy lingerie? i'm broke with expensive taste over here


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

mhysa said:


> y'all what's a good cheap-as-fuck but decent quality place to buy lingerie? i'm broke with expensive taste over here


Amazon.
Zulily has it sometimes


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

mhysa said:


> y'all what's a good cheap-as-fuck but decent quality place to buy lingerie? i'm broke with expensive taste over here


I just ordered this

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M...=YYPR8633D2W41AJG7S08&dpPl=1&dpID=41jeWine9tL

And this

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01C...=YYPR8633D2W41AJG7S08&dpPl=1&dpID=41URNWPynlL

And the ones up thread I ordered from zulily.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

mhysa said:


> y'all what's a good cheap-as-fuck but decent quality place to buy lingerie? i'm broke with expensive taste over here


Here

Here

here


----------

